# Kitty cat on camera



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Went and grabbed the trail cams today had 7,000 pictures between 3 cams some bulls on them and some good bucks haven't made it through them all yet but this is the first cat I have ever gotten a picture of on my own cam.

View attachment 63065


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Too cool! I almost like catching "other" animals on camera more than the intended ones....caught this guy last year.


----------

